# Free Drawings! (Colored & Sketched)



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Summer is BORING for me right now so I need something to keep me occupied.  Free drawings! Colored or sketched.  Just choose which one you want. I just need a picture of your fish and you'll be added to the list.

Example:









^^ Based on this VV


----------



## Tro2012 (May 31, 2013)

Would you mind doing a colored drawing of my blue CT girl Root Beer? I can't upload pics onto threads yet (haven't figured it out yet), but she's in my album.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Sure! 

List:
1. Tro2012 ~ Root Beer ~ Colored


----------



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Gorgeous! I would love colored pictures of Pontus and Catullus (if you don't mind doing two).

Pontus-









Catullus-
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

I call a spot my picture will be up in a second


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

please could I have a colored picture of ellis


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay. 

List:
1. Tro2012 ~ Root Beer ~ Colored
2. Haleigh ~ Pontus & Catullus ~ Colored
3. Indigo ~ Ellis ~ Colored

Ickbeth, I will wait for your picture. I'll start tonight. ^.^


----------



## Ickbeth (May 30, 2013)

I would like mine colored please


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Can you draw my 2 bettas?


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Here draw my babies
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=216618


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

Any chance of me & Helios getting in on this? I would love a colored picture of him!


----------

